# [offtopic - non Gentoo] printer spooler vs MultiFunc printer

## doublehp

Hello.

I don't know where to ask about general computing questions ... if you can point me to some good forum ...

I got a multi function printer Samsung CLX 3180 which is not network compatible (I got the verbatim version, the one which is neither N, W, FN or FW ... ). I want to put it directly on network. I am about to buy some random generic network printer spooler

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_i_0?rh=k%3Aserver+impression%2Ci%3Acomputers&keywords=server+impression&ie=UTF8&qid=1327279742#/ref=sr_st?keywords=server+impression&qid=1327279803&rh=k%3Aserver+impression%2Cn%3A340858031&__mk_fr_FR=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&sort=price

The question is: will all features of the printer work ? in particular, will the scanner feature be accessible ? This website says so

http://www.pcastuces.com/pratique/windows/serveur_impression/page1.htm

but will this work with any random device, or do I need to make sure the spooler will implement some special feature ?

Thanks.

----------

## Telemin

In general, if you buy a generic print spooler you will only be able to print, not use the scan function.

However the particular TP-Link spooler you mention does have a compatability list on TP-Links site.  This claims compatability with the CLX-3175 (which if samsung are consistent with their numbering will be very similar to the CLX-3180) so it may well be worth a shot.

Of course if all else fails you could buy a Raspberry Pi and make one yourself:)

-Telemin-

----------

## bigbangnet

Did you try a printer server ? Its a small device that you plug your printer into and from that point, you configure the printer server with the IP address you want so you can use it on your network.

Also the clx-3180 from what you tell me might be the ink cartridge code. Cause if you tell me verbatim then this is the ink cartridge...not the printer itself. For the printer clx-3180 theres one that seems to be the clx-3185. This one supports network. A quick check just to be sure, is to look behind the printer. it will tell you if you can support network or not by looking if theres an rj-45 connection.

if not, use a printer server. D-link offers some good ones. Just make sure its with usb. Some printer servers might offer both (usb and parallel).

----------

## doublehp

My amazon link was a list of printer servers.

I said verbatim, because the english website of Samsung claims that clx 3180 does not exists, and that no 3185 can be sold without network support or fax; still, *clx-3185* is without network or fax. The network printer is CLX 3185N !!! The black tonner for all machines is CLTK4072S ... The 3180 has a network logo behind, and the logo is close to a hole in the casing, but the hole have been closed; just like the RJ11 plug for the fax feature. I have spent more than 2h to check if clx 3180 was really the printer full name, and what were the small differences between the N, W, and F? versions. Amongst other issues, the manifacturer website has mistakes about the technical and detailed description of these products (some non N web page will claim the device has wired network support, depending on language).

----------

